# Yonah mountian campground?



## Mud Minnow (Jul 22, 2011)

Any y'all ever been? My family and I are going labor day weekend. I used to camp all the time with my family as a child. Never really got into it much with my own family but something is calling me to the tent site!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 22, 2011)

Live up here...... Unicoi St. Park is nicer and has a lake, trout fishing, a resturant, programming department, etc...etc...


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 22, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Live up here...... Unicoi St. Park is nicer and has a lake, trout fishing, a resturant, programming department, etc...etc...



How could it be nicer when Yonah mnt. was just voted #1 in white county? Besides, i've already made reservations. But if it's not all it says it is, i'll definately try Unicoi next, Thanks!


----------



## Jighead (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, got to agree with Unicoidawg on this one.


----------



## airbosn (Feb 2, 2012)

camped at yonah last year, was very crowded and the sites are right on top of each other and very small,  My 26' just did fit on the site was not even enough room for a picnic table.  But the people were all nice and the granddaughter still made a lot of friends and she enjoyed it.


----------



## TimBray (Feb 3, 2012)

Guess I missed this last year.  We used to be members there when it was private (joined in '89). It was a nice, quiet place to spend a weekend that was convenient to home. After it went public, it got very crowded and loud. We dropped our membership in '07.

Tim


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 5, 2012)

Stayed once did not like it. too crowded, very noisy


----------

